# Can you live at the base for free or do they charge you ?



## unknown198 (10 Apr 2019)

Can you live at the base for free or do they charge you for staying on base.


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2019)

unknown198 said:
			
		

> Can you live at the base for free or do they charge you for staying on base.



If you are single,

Single Quarters & Rations (R&Q) [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/2273.250
26 pages,


----------



## sarahsmom (10 Apr 2019)

Are you staying on base in single quarters or in RHUs? Are you fully trained or still in the training system in this scenario?


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2019)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Are you fully trained or still in the training system in this scenario?



The OP may not have applied yet,



			
				unknown198 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I can join the military after having had a psychotic event and been on anti-psychotics for a number of years?  I would like to become a pilot.





			
				paleomedic said:
			
		

> Are you staying on base in single quarters or in RHUs?



May not know what RHU is,

CFHA Residential Housing Unit (RHU)-old PMQ [MERGED] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/26751.500
30 pages.


----------



## unknown198 (10 Apr 2019)

I meant once fully trained and I dont know what RHU's are.


----------



## sarahsmom (10 Apr 2019)

As mariomike wrote, RHUs are residential housing units, basically houses available to military members.
They are not free. The rent fees are comparable to the local area. Utilities and food are extra.

Shacks (single quarters) are rooms that may be shared or not. No overnight guests and no cooking facilities for the most part. Rations (meals) are $500-700/month depending on the base. 

While in training, the cost is lower overall I believe as you have no choice but to stay in shacks.


----------



## Pusser (11 Apr 2019)

There are many different possible scenarios, depending on the circumstances, some of which will involve either free food and accommodation (or reimbursement for it), but for the most part, no one lives for free at home.  If you're not deployed on operations, at sea in a ship, in the field on exercise or otherwise away from home, you are most likely paying for food and a place to sleep, one way or another - just like most every other adult in Canada.


----------

